#  Schulmedizin >   Dellwellen rausdrücken? >

## Ninna

Hallo, 
soll man die Dellwellen rausdrücken oder lieber lassen? Mein Kind hat das schon seit zwei Monaten.

----------


## josie

Hallo Ninna!  

> soll man die Dellwellen rausdrücken oder lieber lassen?

 was sind Dellwellen?

----------

